# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Le Discord Canard PC est ouvert

## Kahn Lusth

Ou tout bleu, je ne sais plus trop.

Bref, c'est par ici que ça se passe.

----------


## JazzMano

> Vous n’imaginez pas à quel point je suis déçu.
> 
> Depuis des années vous dénoncez les abus autour de la collecte et de l’utilisation de données privées. Que ce soit CPC Hardware, les billets d’Ivan, les tweets d’Ivan, les news de Fishbone, les news JV, Humanoïde ou même votre Kickstarter, votre position a toujours été claire et en accord avec l’image sérieuse, sur le fond, de Canard PC.
> 
> Aujourd’hui vous incitez les gens qui vous font confiance à utiliser Discord. Malgré votre position précédente, relayée ici par Flubber, mais aussi par Kahn en privée. Malgré les solutions alternatives comme Riot. C’est scandaleux.
> 
> Où sont passées vos valeurs ? Qu’est devenue votre volonté de protéger votre communauté ?


Je suis complètement d'accords avec Frypo, soutient à 100%. Petite histoire au passage (c'est pas un cas d'école) : J'ai dû utiliser discord pour un tournoi un jour et je m'en suis plus servi pendant environ 2 ans. Quand j'ai voulu m'en servir de nouveau pour un autre tournoi, je me suis rendu compte que mon compte était utilisé par une personne ayant une adresse similaire à la mienne, je ne sais pas comment ça s'est passé, s'il y a eu piratage ou erreur de compte mais j'ai eu devant moi l'historique de deux ans de conversation d'une gamine de 14 ans avec ces copines et copains de discord (rangé par dates, les noms-prénom en claires, bref tout le bordel), j'étais pas super bien quand je m'en suis rendu compte. 

Ce n'est pas forcément un exemple contre discord mais quand un logiciel fait aussi peu de cas des données de ses utilisateurs alors que ce sont majoritairement des enfants qu'ils l'utilisent, je trouve ça chaud d'en faire la promotion. Et comme la signalé frypo, des solutions libre existe...

----------


## Ruvon

Comme dit ailleurs, surpris aussi. D'ailleurs j'avais posé la question sur le Discord du pourquoi ce revirement. Mais vu que sur Discord, tes messages sont vite noyés dans la masse, personne n'a répondu.

Je ne suis pas convaincu par Discord en tant que moyen de communication, principalement à cause de cette politique des données, apprise sur ce forum et j'espère que ça ne va pas diviser la communauté et les transmissions d'information concernant CPC (et à titre personnel je ne trouve pas ça pratique par rapport au forum mais ça peut ne déranger que moi).

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Je reposte ce que j'ai mis ici: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...1#post12319504

Scoop: 
On a aussi :
- une page Facebook alors qu'on dénonce régulièrement leur politique de traitement des données
- un compte Twitter, alors que Twitter prospère en partie sur la haine
- conseillé d'acheter des cartes nVidia, alors que leurs drivers sont des espions scandaleux que nous avons dénoncé
- continuer à jouer sur PC quand Microsoft faisait n'importe quoi

Bref, on peut faire notre boulot pour examiner les problèmes des technologies ou logiciels que nous utilisons et - Ô scandale, Ô hypocrisie, Ô reniement de nos valeurs les plus sacrées - continuer d'utiliser les dites technologies. Dingue, non ?
Aujourd'hui, les joueurs ont massivement adopté Discord. C'est un fait, quels que soient les problèmes qu'il pose.
Donc Canard PC, qui ne vit pas dans un bunker, a décidé d'y être présent. 
Détendez-vous, cela ne remplace rien, cela s'ajoute comme un outils de plus pour suivre la communauté là où elle vit: forum, Facebook, Twitter et maintenant Discord.

Tip: rien ne vous oblige à vous y inscrire.

----------


## Lennyroquai

De mon côté : Ce Discord est très sympa. Il y règne une bonne ambiance canardesque, et ca fait plaisir de voir passer l'équipe de temps en temps.

Et de mon côté, je suis très très très pas du tout néantesquement actif sur le forum : c'est trop gros pour moi, je suis limite paumé, et c'est trop "statique" à mon goût (personnel, évidemment) et c'est là que j'apprécie Discord (où je suis connecté sur pas mal de salons, à titre perso et à titre pro) : c'est très réactif, très interactif et spontanée, c'est pas pareil.

Les 2 outils peuvent cohabiter sans soucis, sans peur de scinder quoi que ce soit je pense.

My 2 cents.

----------


## Haraban

Perso je suis bien au courant du traitement ultra néfaste des données que fait discord et je l'utilise en toute connaissance des faits. Je suis assez content de l'annonce de l'ouverture de ce discord CPC, je serais content de le fréquenter (tout au contraire de Mumble que j'ai très vite abandonné). Il sera parfait pour moi en complément du forum ^^.

----------


## Laya

> Je suis complètement d'accords avec Frypo, soutient à 100%. Petite histoire au passage (c'est pas un cas d'école) : J'ai dû utiliser discord pour un tournoi un jour et je m'en suis plus servi pendant environ 2 ans. Quand j'ai voulu m'en servir de nouveau pour un autre tournoi, je me suis rendu compte que mon compte était utilisé par une personne ayant une adresse similaire à la mienne, je ne sais pas comment ça s'est passé, s'il y a eu piratage ou erreur de compte mais j'ai eu devant moi l'historique de deux ans de conversation d'une gamine de 14 ans avec ces copines et copains de discord (rangé par dates, les noms-prénom en claires, bref tout le bordel), j'étais pas super bien quand je m'en suis rendu compte. 
> 
> Ce n'est pas forcément un exemple contre discord mais quand un logiciel fait aussi peu de cas des données de ses utilisateurs alors que ce sont majoritairement des enfants qu'ils l'utilisent, je trouve ça chaud d'en faire la promotion. Et comme la signalé frypo, des solutions libre existe...


Généralement j'ai tendance à penser que c'est une erreur de raisonnement que vous faites, et ça se généralise à la plupart de l'industrie. Dire qu'il existe des alternatives plus propre c'est une bonne chose, les utiliser et inciter aussi, par contre penser que ça suffira à bloquer ce qui est déjà profondément acquis et en place (et probablement pas par hasard), c'est à mon avis une erreur, pire il y a des chances qu'utiliser facebook, twitter, discord tout en pointant ce qui est néfaste dedans soit plus efficace que les éviter et rester dans un cercle minoritaire. Plus généralement il faut probablement critiquer les règles du jeu et non les joueurs sinon il semble qu'il y ait de grande chance pour que rien ne change.

----------


## JAILS4FUN

Effectivement il faut vivre avec son temps , DISCORD ou pas ? W10 ou W7 ou XP ? ETC.....la communauté CANARD est très diversifiée chacun est libre de vendre son âme, ses données perso, son temps etc...

Pour ne pas être fliquer sur le net il faut simplenment ne pas avoir d'ordinateur ni d'abo, s'éclairer à la bougie, se déplacer à dos de mule, faire du feu en frottant des silex...........

Le système est déguelasse mais nous en faisons partie, libre à chacun de le dénoncer, de s'en protéger à sa façon, de limiter son impact. DISCORD est pas si mal mais je ne l'utilises que très peu donc je ne m'en plains pas, 

je comprends les réactions de tous vis à vis de la vie privée.

----------


## Ruvon

Déjà merci Ivan pour cette réponse. La question couvait depuis l'ouverture du Discord il y a une quinzaine de jours mais puisqu'il fallait rester discret, j'attendais l'officialisation.

C'est surtout le contraste entre la comm' des community managers sur le sujet ces dernières années et l'ouverture un peu sortie de nulle part (si je ne dis pas de bêtises, ça n'avait pas été évoqué avant, sauf pour dire que "non faut pas l'faire c'est tout pourri" comme le montrent les liens de Frypolar) qui est surprenant, dans le sens "je ne m'y attendais pas".

Mais du coup, vous, en tant que rédac, vous avez l'intention d'en faire quelque chose de précis ? D'y être plus / moins / autant présents, d'y annoncer les mêmes infos / plus d'infos / moins d'infos que sur le forum ? D'y proposer d'autres choses ?

----------


## Sapro

La seule vraie question étant : que va-t-il advenir de notre mumble ?  :Mellow2: 
Ouais parce que même si on est quelques résistants, on est pas prêts à migrer de nos soirées VIP  ::ninja::

----------


## Stelarc

Canard PC qui se soucie d'être dans le _move_, on aura tout vu. ::ninja::

----------


## Thalack

Alors que vous pourriez avoir un compte Mastodon et un serveur Mattermost  ::trollface::

----------


## hixe33

> Alors que vous pourriez avoir un compte Mastodon et un serveur Mattermost


*une instance  :X1:

----------


## Thalack

Peut-être. Je dois avoir un compte qui traîne quelque part  ::unsure::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> La seule vraie question étant : que va-t-il advenir de notre mumble ? 
> Ouais parce que même si on est quelques résistants, on est pas prêts à migrer de nos soirées VIP


On y touche pas. A moins que les personnes en charge de l'admin nous disent qu'il n'y a plus que dix pèlerins aux heures de pointe depuis plusieurs semaines.

----------


## Sapro

> On y touche pas.


 :Emo:   ::lol:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> qu'il n'y a plus que dix pèlerins aux heures de pointe depuis plusieurs semaines.


Hum  ::ninja:: 





Spoiler Alert! 


Mais ce sont les meilleurs  :Cigare:

----------


## Frypolar

> Je reposte ce que j'ai mis ici: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...1#post12319504
> 
> Scoop: 
> On a aussi :
> - une page Facebook alors qu'on dénonce régulièrement leur politique de traitement des données
> - un compte Twitter, alors que Twitter prospère en partie sur la haine
> - conseillé d'acheter des cartes nVidia, alors que leurs drivers sont des espions scandaleux que nous avons dénoncé
> - continuer à jouer sur PC quand Microsoft faisait n'importe quoi
> 
> ...


Vous n’appelez pas vos lecteurs à s’inscrire sur Facebook ou Twitter. Vous avez investi un terrain, vous, personnellement, pour toucher un autre public. Vous ne les appelez pas à utiliser GeForce Experience, qui est le vrai soucis chez nVidia. De plus il existe des solutions pour continuer à l’utiliser tout en bloquant le transfert de données. Quant à Microsoft, d’une il n’y a pas d’alternative viable, de deux vous n’en faîtes pas la promotion et de trois il y a, là aussi, des moyens de limiter la collecte de données.

Le problème n’est pas d’utiliser Discord à la rédac. Le problème est que vous appelez les gens qui vous font confiance à l’utiliser. Pire encore, vous n’avertissez pas les gens des problèmes de la plateforme alors, rien que la semaine dernière, tu te plaignais de ce genre de comportement dans les jeux vidéos. Et, histoire de compléter la panoplie, vous bloquez les comptes non-enregistrés sur Discord, privant ainsi les utilisateurs d’un mécanisme limitant l’impact de la collecte des données.

Tu peux ironiser tant que tu veux sur vos valeurs sacrées mais ce sont ces valeurs qui vous rendent crédibles quand vous parlez de jeu vidéo, de matériel informatique, d’indépendance journalistique ou de nouvelles technologies en général. C’est pour ça que tu peux légitimement t’opposer à Julien Chièze pendant une heure sur un plateau. C’est aussi parce que CPC respecte certaines valeurs que votre public est particulièrement fidèle y compris dans les moments difficiles. La confiance de vos lecteurs vient de là.

- - - Updated - - -




> Déjà merci Ivan pour cette réponse. La question couvait depuis l'ouverture du Discord il y a une quinzaine de jours mais puisqu'il fallait rester discret, j'attendais l'officialisation.


Ahahah, c’est merveilleux putain  :^_^:

----------


## Tchyo

> Vous n’appelez pas vos lecteurs à s’inscrire sur Facebook ou Twitter. Vous avez investi un terrain, vous, personnellement, pour toucher un autre public. Vous ne les appelez pas à utiliser GeForce Experience, qui est le vrai soucis chez nVidia. De plus il existe des solutions pour continuer à l’utiliser tout en bloquant le transfert de données. Quant à Microsoft, d’une il n’y a pas d’alternative viable, de deux vous n’en faîtes pas la promotion et de trois il y a, là aussi, des moyens de limiter la collecte de données.
> 
> Le problème n’est pas d’utiliser Discord à la rédac. Le problème est que vous appelez les gens qui vous font confiance à l’utiliser. Pire encore, vous n’avertissez pas les gens des problèmes de la plateforme alors, rien que la semaine dernière, tu te plaignais de ce genre de comportement dans les jeux vidéos. Et, histoire de compléter la panoplie, vous bloquez les comptes non-enregistrés sur Discord, privant ainsi les utilisateurs d’un mécanisme limitant l’impact de la collecte des données.
> 
> Tu peux ironiser tant que tu veux sur vos valeurs sacrées mais ce sont ces valeurs qui vous rendent crédibles quand vous parlez de jeu vidéo, de matériel informatique, d’indépendance journalistique ou de nouvelles technologies en général. C’est pour ça que tu peux légitimement t’opposer à Julien Chièze pendant une heure sur un plateau. C’est aussi parce que CPC respecte certaines valeurs que votre public est particulièrement fidèle y compris dans les moments difficiles. La confiance de vos lecteurs vient de là.


Je vois pas trop la différence avec Facebook et Twitter pourtant. À mes yeux, CPC va sur Discord pour y retrouver un public qui y était déjà, la communauté des joueurs ayant largement investit ce medium. Ceux qui n'y étaient pas peuvent y aller pour les rejoindre sur un nouvel espace, ou peuvent se contenter du forum comme ils s'en contentaient peut-être déjà sans se préoccuper des pages Facebook ou Twitter. À chacun d'aller sur le médium qui correspond le plus à ses convictions.

Et par expérience, les comptes jetables non-enregistrés c'est marrant mais il y a déjà assez de bots sur Discord pour que ça te cause très vite des problèmes de spam sur un serveur public.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Vous n’appelez pas vos lecteurs à s’inscrire sur Facebook ou Twitter. Vous avez investi un terrain, vous, personnellement, pour toucher un autre public. Vous ne les appelez pas à utiliser GeForce Experience, qui est le vrai soucis chez nVidia. De plus il existe des solutions pour continuer à l’utiliser tout en bloquant le transfert de données. Quant à Microsoft, d’une il n’y a pas d’alternative viable, de deux vous n’en faîtes pas la promotion et de trois il y a, là aussi, des moyens de limiter la collecte de données.
> 
> Le problème n’est pas d’utiliser Discord à la rédac. Le problème est que vous appelez les gens qui vous font confiance à l’utiliser. Pire encore, vous n’avertissez pas les gens des problèmes de la plateforme alors, rien que la semaine dernière, tu te plaignais de ce genre de comportement dans les jeux vidéos. Et, histoire de compléter la panoplie, vous bloquez les comptes non-enregistrés sur Discord, privant ainsi les utilisateurs d’un mécanisme limitant l’impact de la collecte des données.
> 
> Tu peux ironiser tant que tu veux sur vos valeurs sacrées mais ce sont ces valeurs qui vous rendent crédibles quand vous parlez de jeu vidéo, de matériel informatique, d’indépendance journalistique ou de nouvelles technologies en général. C’est pour ça que tu peux légitimement t’opposer à Julien Chièze pendant une heure sur un plateau. C’est aussi parce que CPC respecte certaines valeurs que votre public est particulièrement fidèle y compris dans les moments difficiles. La confiance de vos lecteurs vient de là.


A chaque fois qu'on a investi une nouvel espace (Twitter, Facebook, Youtube, Twitch...) on l'a évidemment annoncé et appelé les gens à nous y rejoindre. C'est ridicule cet argument, quel serait l'intérêt d'ouvrir un truc en secret sans en parler ?
Je n'ironisais pas sur nos valeurs, vous n'avez pas saisi: j'ironisais sur l'utilisation que vous voulez en faire.
Enfin, pitié, un peu de sérieux, les différences de positions entre Julien Chièze et moi n'ont vraiment aucun rapport avec ce débat, vous vous égarez nettement.

----------


## Wulfstan

Frypolar, t'as perdu ta belle couleur verte.  ::o:

----------


## Larry Coche

Tout à été absorbé par la rage  :Emo:

----------


## Nono

Ça m'embêterait un tantinet que Discord devienne le boudoir officiel de Canard PC.

Au moins, avec le forum, Twitter et Facebook, on n'est pas obligé d'avoir un compte pour lire ce qui a été dit, annoncé, évoqué, etc.

----------


## Flad

Le vert c'est un peu la colère de la discorde.

----------


## Haraban

> Ça m'embêterait un tantinet que Discord devienne le boudoir officiel de Canard PC.
> 
> Au moins, avec le forum, Twitter et Facebook, on n'est pas obligé d'avoir un compte pour lire ce qui a été dit, annoncé, évoqué, etc.


Il y a toujours eu des canards de bonne volonté pour tout relayer sur le forum, et il y en aura toujours ! #CestLaLutte

----------


## Blackogg

Pour l'instant, rassurez-vous, vous ratez pas grand chose  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Par contre, on a essayé de relater sur le discord toutes les conneries dites sur le forum, mais c'est trop galère  ::ninja::

----------


## Jaycie

Il me semble que tu peux voir ce qui est dit sur le serveur mais pas y participer si tu es pas enregistré sur discord.

et j'ai pas trouvé qu'ils en faisaient la promotion, juste qu'ils en ouvrait un. Sur l'émission c'était juste "on a ouvert un discord, vous pouvez le trouver là" sans mention de forcément y aller.

Idem sur le twitter où il y a écrit texto : Canard PC a désormais son Discord officiel, avec salons spéciaux pour les abonnés, rédacteurs insolents et bien plus

BREF

Ils ont mis en place un truc mais je vois rien qui irait jusqu'à dire "viendez sur discord, c'est bien" (sachant que les rédacteurs, on les voit un peu mais pas trop non plus).

----------


## perverpepere

> Tout à été absorbé par la rage


J'suis pas très callé en connerie Marvel, mais normalement c'esst pas l'inverse ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Par contre, on a essayé de relater sur le discord toutes les conneries dites sur le forum, mais c'est trop galère


C'est pas comme ça que tu vas ramener le public de Discord sur le forum  ::ninja:: 

Tiens d'ailleurs, des bannis du forum se sont-ils pointés sur le Discord ?

----------


## Haraban

Le retour de Sylvine et Kenshironeo  ::o:

----------


## JAILS4FUN

Des rageux dans la communauté  non !!!! on nous aurait menti !

Le mieux c'est de communiquer par signaux de fumée entre canards à moins que les tuniques bleus des GAFA espionnent toutes les tribus du net !  :B):

----------


## Howii

On veut un chan #du-coeur sur Discord !

----------


## Zouuu

> On veut un chan #du-coeur sur Discord !

----------


## Blackogg

> On veut un chan #du-keurkeurkeur sur Discord !


 :X1:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je reposte ce que j'ai mis ici: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...1#post12319504
> 
> Scoop: 
> On a aussi :
> - une page Facebook alors qu'on dénonce régulièrement leur politique de traitement des données
> - un compte Twitter, alors que Twitter prospère en partie sur la haine
> - conseillé d'acheter des cartes nVidia, alors que leurs drivers sont des espions scandaleux que nous avons dénoncé
> - continuer à jouer sur PC quand Microsoft faisait n'importe quoi
> 
> ...


Bonjour Ivan et merci pour votre réponse. 

Toutefois, celle-ci me semble balayer d'un revers de main les questions que soulève ce revirement soudain. 

Primo, l'analogie avec Facebook et Twitter est assez fallacieuse puisqu'il s'agit de plateformes principalement destinées à diffuser et/ou relayer des annonces et des informations pour vos lecteurs (et où ceux-ci peuvent éventuellement vous interpeller), donc du vertical. La "valeur ajoutée" de Discord se situe plutôt dans le fait de susciter et d'organiser une communauté autour de vous, et donc de créer un espace encadré par la rédaction mais destiné principalement aux échanges entre lecteurs. Comme cela a été dit, vous n'investissez pas un espace public existant comme Fb ou Twitter mais vous créez un espace communautaire semi-privé, hébergé gracieusement par une entreprise bien intentionnée qui se paie sur la bête. 

Deuxio, le projet tel que vous le déclinez dans le second paragraphe ressemble à du suivisme : les joueurs sont sur Discord donc on y va. Pourquoi faire ? Connaissant CPC, je serais étonné que ce revirement n'ait pas été un minimum réfléchi. Si vous ne voulez pas qu'on voie ça comme une sorte de super combo forum/Mumble en plus _hype_ et réactif, ce serait bien de nous dire ce que vous comptez faire avec et où se situe la valeur ajoutée par rapport à ce qui est déjà en place, du point de vue du lecteur mais aussi du votre (parce que ça vous fait une quatrième plateforme sur laquelle entretenir une présence, sans parler du boulot de nettoyage).

Si l'argument est que c'est plus direct et réactif qu'un forum, je répondrais que le rythme d'un forum (et la modération que celui-ci permet) est précisément ce qui nous vaut d'avoir ici des échanges de qualité ; et si c'est pour proposer une alternative à l'interface vieillotte et toute pourrie de Mumble pour le chat vocal, n'importe qui peut se créer un Discord perso en 5 minutes et beaucoup de lecteurs ne vous ont pas attendus.

Rien n'oblige en effet à s'y inscrire... pour l'instant. Quand on manquera des annonces ou des infos parce qu'elles auront été annoncées sur tous les réseaux à la mode mais _oh zut, on a oublié le forum dsl_, on en reparlera.  ::P:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Ah, tu t'égares, c'est twitter ça...

----------


## Howii

Je sais pas pourquoi tout le monde flippe pour l'avenir du forum à cause de Discord. Genre, y'a un IRC qui tourne depuis moult temps, ça a pas coulé le forum. Sur Facebook et Twitter on peut discuter de l'actu relayée par CPC et ça n'a pas fait couler le forum non plus. Discord c'est un outil où tu discutes au même rythme que sur un IRC et où tu peux join facilement des mecs de la commu en vocal (quand les serveurs sont pas saturés, c'est encore une autre histoire), aucun rapport avec l'utilisation d'un forum, et si vous utilisez le forum de la même façon qu'un chat, c'est que vous êtes dans l'erreur ...

Discord c'est pas Satan, c'est pas non plus un outil magique qui permet de tout faire mieux que sur les réseaux sociaux ou sur un forum, loin de là, et c'est pas non plus destiné à "remplacer" quoique ce soit ...

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Sérieusement, y'a vraiment des gens qui flippent qu'on chope le forum pour l’étouffer dans son sommeil avec un coussin ?
Vous pensez qu'on aurait mis un coup de boost sur les serveurs du forum il y a une semaine et qu'on serait en train de planifier sa réorganisation / son nettoyage si on voulait le mettre à mort ?

----------


## JAILS4FUN

> Sérieusement, y'a vraiment des gens qui flippent qu'on chope le forum pour l’étouffer dans son sommeil avec un coussin ?


Apparement certains transiprent à l'idée de voir CANARDPC basculer du côté obscur ! comme si utiliser les réseaux actuels (en paralèlles du forum) consituerait un acte de haute trahison.

 On se croirait sur le fofo de JV.COM.

----------


## Flad

> Sérieusement, y'a vraiment des gens qui flippent qu'on chope le forum pour l’étouffer dans son sommeil avec un coussin ?


Avoue que des fois t'en rêves  :Bave:

----------


## Ruvon

> Sérieusement, y'a vraiment des gens qui flippent qu'on chope le forum pour l’étouffer dans son sommeil avec un coussin ?
> Vous pensez qu'on aurait mis un coup de boost sur les serveurs du forum il y a une semaine et qu'on serait en train de planifier sa réorganisation / son nettoyage si on voulait le mettre à mort ?


Non mais son fonctionnement est très différent de celui de Discord, c'est pour ça que je demandais quelle utilisation vous avez prévu / envie de faire du Discord, au niveau présence, informations...

Par exemple, aujourd'hui, Izual a streamé Risk of Rain 2. On trouvait l'info ce matin (précision : qu'il allait streamer HOMM3, choix modifié suite problème technique, mais c'est un détail) sur le discord, et aucune annonce sur le forum.

----------


## Howii

J'crois qu'il y a un planning de dispo, nan ?

----------


## cooly08

> Sérieusement, y'a vraiment des gens qui flippent qu'on chope le forum pour l’étouffer dans son sommeil avec un coussin ?
> Vous pensez qu'on aurait mis un coup de boost sur les serveurs du forum il y a une semaine et qu'on serait en train de planifier sa réorganisation / son nettoyage si on voulait le mettre à mort ?


Quoi ? Vous allez étouffer le forum avec un coussin ?! C'est un scandale !!!!

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Non mais son fonctionnement est très différent de celui de Discord, c'est pour ça que je demandais quelle utilisation vous avez prévu / envie de faire du Discord, au niveau présence, informations...
> 
> Par exemple, aujourd'hui, Izual a streamé Risk of Rain 2. On trouvait l'info ce matin (précision : qu'il allait streamer HOMM3, choix modifié suite problème technique, mais c'est un détail) sur le discord, et aucune annonce sur le forum.


C'est bête, ça aurait pu m'intéresser.  :X1:

----------


## Ruvon

> J'crois qu'il y a un planning de dispo, nan ?


Oui. Sauf que l'info a été répétée sur le Discord, pas sur le forum. Je ne sais pas si le planning l'indiquait ce matin, mais je suis abonné au topic en question : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...C-Agenda-en-OP et je n'ai pas vu de rappel (les modifs d'OP de topic ne donnent pas lieu à une notification sur le forum), alors que je l'ai vu sur le Discord.

----------


## Cannes

Moi je trouve ça cool, perso j'ai du mal avec Mumble et le discord communautaire marchait bien pour les soirées jeux o/

----------


## M.Rick75

File dans ta chambre et va réviser ton bac, d'abord.  :Fouras:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Non mais son fonctionnement est très différent de celui de Discord, c'est pour ça que je demandais quelle utilisation vous avez prévu / envie de faire du Discord, au niveau présence, informations...
> 
> Par exemple, aujourd'hui, Izual a streamé Risk of Rain 2. On trouvait l'info ce matin (précision : qu'il allait streamer HOMM3, choix modifié suite problème technique, mais c'est un détail) sur le discord, et aucune annonce sur le forum.


Sur le forum c'est clairement un relâchement de ma part, parce que j'avais un peu d'autres chats à fouetter ces temps-ci et je vais corriger le tir immédiatement.
Ensuite l'objectif n'est pas de remplacer l'un par l'autre. Il y aura forcément de petites disparités puisque je ne gère pas le Discord CPC mais l'objectif est de faire en sorte que les infos en lien avec CPC soient relayées sur tous ces canaux, de sorte que chacun puisse être informé sans devoir checker quatre sources différentes pour être à la page.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

C'était aussi annoncé sur Twitter.
Mais bon, franchement, le forum est vraiment le parent pauvre de la communication de Canard PC, le canal le plus efficace était jusqu'à présent Twitter - à tort ou à raison, mais c'était celui mis à jour le plus fréquemment-, ce sera peut-être Discord, mais bon, moi j'aurais préféré que la rédac fasse plus vivre le forum.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ben moi aussi mais à l'époque où on avait le nez dans la guidon avec le forum, il devait y avoir au bas mot 50% des utilisateurs qui ignoraient qu'on faisait un mag malgré toutes nos news, donc bon.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Thalack

Je me permets juste un conseil (ou un retour d'expérience) : attention à ne pas multiplier les rubriques sur le Discord. Les forums c'est top pour les discussions de fond/technique mais c'est tout de même un outil qui a vieilli (et qui est moins facile à utiliser discrètement au boulot  ::ninja:: ).  Sur le forum que je gère, on l'a bien senti l'arrivée du Discord.

----------


## Stelarc

> Moi je trouve ça cool, perso j'ai du mal avec Mumble et le discord communautaire marchait bien pour les soirées jeux o/


Mumble=Choisir salon, parler. C'était vraiment très compliqué. :X1:

----------


## Haraban

> Oui. Sauf que l'info a été répétée sur le Discord, pas sur le forum. Je ne sais pas si le planning l'indiquait ce matin, mais je suis abonné au topic en question : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...C-Agenda-en-OP et je n'ai pas vu de rappel (les modifs d'OP de topic ne donnent pas lieu à une notification sur le forum), alors que je l'ai vu sur le Discord.


Je n'avais même pas mis à jour l'OP pour ce stream, my bad. C'est des modifs récentes et je ne reçois pas d'alertes sur la modif de l'agenda donc je check quand j'y pense. J'essaierais de me planifier une tâche chaque matin pour être le plus "up to date" possible.
Ceci dit, vu que tu ne reçois pas d'alertes quand je modifie l'OP, ça n'aurait pas changer grand chose à ton problème...

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Sur le forum c'est clairement un relâchement de ma part, parce que j'avais un peu d'autres chats à fouetter ces temps-ci et je vais corriger le tir immédiatement.
> Ensuite l'objectif n'est pas de remplacer l'un par l'autre. Il y aura forcément de petites disparités puisque je ne gère pas le Discord CPC mais l'objectif est de faire en sorte que les infos en lien avec CPC soient relayées sur tous ces canaux, de sorte que chacun puisse être informé sans devoir checker quatre sources différentes pour être à la page.


Corriger le tir, pour bien viser la tête, c'est ça ? En fait vous n'allez pas l'étouffer avec un coussin, mais lui coller une balle dans la nuque à notre forum cacochyme. Je comprends mieux l'entraînement "subtil" d'Izual à Hitman 2. Les pièces du puzzle s'assemblent !  ::wacko::   ::wacko::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Gosh, i am démasqued.  ::ninja::

----------


## Molina

> Ben moi aussi mais à l'époque où on avait le nez dans la guidon avec le forum, il devait y avoir au bas mot 50% des utilisateurs qui ignoraient qu'on faisait un mag malgré toutes nos news, donc bon.


Je tiens à signaler que c'est aussi un "meme" de se demander si y'a un mag cpc.  :^_^:

----------


## M.Rick75

Je viens de voir le JT de l'émission 06 de Canard PC et ça éclaire beaucoup de chose.

Sinon pour le coup du 50% des forumeurs qui ne sont pas abonnés au mag, ça fait 50% qui le sont.

----------


## DangerMo

Rapido : forumeur, mais pas abonné par fidélité à mon kiosquier qui continue ainsi à placarder des revue Presse Non Stop au fin  fond du Gers, je suis aussi CPC sur Twitter et (de mémoire car j'y passe très rarement) sur Facebook.
Jamais eu l'impression de rater une annonce (j'ai ainsi vu passer une annonce  pour le stream d'Izual ce matin).

J'ai aussi vu l'annonce du Discord et je m'y suis rendu  en me disant "Chouette, un nouveau gadget pour faire des idioties", et j'ai pas très bien compris l'utilité du truc, sinon pour avoir des bips sonores chaque fois qu'il se passait quelque chose sur l'onglet de mon navigateur, ou pour savoir que untel écoutait Spotify ou utilisait Adobe Photoshop.

Quelqu'un, question honnête,  peut me dire les avantages ou trucs sympas à faire avec Discord ? De mémoire, les seules mentions que j'en avais vu avant étaient pour du netplay sur des solutions d'émulation. 

Merci !  :;):

----------


## Flad

> Je tiens à signaler que c'est aussi un "meme" de se demander si y'a un mag cpc.


Y a un mag cpc  ::o:

----------


## Cannes

> Mumble=Choisir salon, parler. C'était vraiment très compliqué.


Oui c'est vrai que la partie écrite de Mumble était si agréable à lire et bien organisé.  ::rolleyes:: 
(en plus mumble n'a jamais reconnu mon micro)

----------


## Howii

> (plutôt que d'utiliser un bot pour l'afficher automatiquement, mais ça je leurs dirait plus tard )


En même temps ackboo a pas encore capté qu'il pouvait avoir une image de profil, faut pas aller trop vite  ::ninja:: 

Mais sinon viendez sur Discord, y'a une bonne ambiance !

----------


## Ruvon

> Tu dois faire erreur, je viens de remonter l'historique, je vois bien un message de Izual...
> Qui a juste copier/coller un tweet, qui l'affiche sur Discord :


Mon propos, c'est que l'info n'a pas été donnée sur le forum. Si la communauté sur Discord est plus informée que celle du forum, c'est dommage, pour ne pas dire plus. Mais le message de Kahn indique bien que ce n'est pas volontaire et ça me rassure.




> l'objectif est de faire en sorte que les infos en lien avec CPC soient relayées sur tous ces canaux, de sorte que chacun puisse être informé sans devoir checker quatre sources différentes pour être à la page.


Donc non, je ne fais pas erreur  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

> Bah non, l'info a été donné sur Twitter, qui a été ensuite mise sur le forum.


 :^_^:

----------


## tenshu

> Sérieusement, y'a vraiment des gens qui flippent qu'on chope le forum pour l’étouffer dans son sommeil avec un coussin ?
> Vous pensez qu'on aurait mis un coup de boost sur les serveurs du forum il y a une semaine et qu'on serait en train de planifier sa réorganisation / son nettoyage si on voulait le mettre à mort ?


En fait on en sait rien (du coup ton message est bienvenu), ça fait un moment (des années) que ça donne un peu cette impression.
J'imagine qu'une partie du flottement vient de la passation de la maintenance de TB à votre équipe.
M'enfin il faut reconnaître que cette inquiétude n'est pas totalement absurde.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Je voulais voir à quoi ça ressemblait le Discord "CanardPC" mais il faut s'inscrire pour voir...  ::(:  
Au moins Twitter et Facebook, on peut consulter sans donner ses infos (à part quelques délicieux cookies).

Vous allez donc générer des inscriptions sur Discord avec votre nouveau truc (et Frypolar a raison). 
C'est dommage mais j'imagine que votre survie financière en dépend donc voilà...

Discord porte bien son nom en tout cas.  ::P:

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Aucun besoin de s'inscrire pour simplement "voir à quoi ça ressemble". Pour participer par contre il faut un compte, ce qui semble normal non?

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Ah bon ? Ah c'est peut-être parce que j'ai utilisé le lien de l'OP directement au lieu de chercher via Google.

Edit: je n'arrive pas à voir la page "CPC Discord" sans m'inscrire. Quelle est l'astuce?

----------


## Ruvon

> Fais pas l’innocent t’as très bien compris


Que tu confonds le Discord avec le forum ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Raoulospoko

Et si on a ni tweeter, ni Facebook, ni discord...
Ni pc d'ailleurs...
Et qu'on est pas abonné au mag...

C'est bien mieux en fait ya juste a lire le forum  :Vibre: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'aime beaucoup les critiques sur la protection des données en tout cas, très instructif à lire.
> J'espère juste que ça n'a pas été écrit en utilisant Google Chrome et que ces personnes-là n'utilisent pas de téléphone sous système d'exploitation Android, sinon, forcement, ça ferait tâche sur le débat en cours


C'est quoi le problème avec Android ?

----------


## Baalim

> Et si on a ni tweeter, ni Facebook, ni discord...
> Ni pc d'ailleurs...
> Et qu'on est pas abonné au mag...
> 
> C'est bien mieux en fait ya juste a lire le forum 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, à part cette vague tendance à siphonner les données privées et à faire d'éventuels croisements avec celles récupérées par les autres produits et services de cette petite tpe dont je ne me rappelle plus le nom, trois fois rien.

On peut se méfier, à juste titre, de discord mais il faut bien avouer que rares sont ceux à qui il reste encore suffisamment de données privées à sauvegarder.

----------


## Raoulospoko

Ya pire, j'ai du installer sur mon tél Android le clavier Google a cause d'un bug qui fait que celui d'origine ne fonctionne pas...

Double mouchard  :Bave:

----------


## Anonyme210226

Vous connaissez le whataboutisme ?

----------


## Howii

> Vous connaissez le whataboutisme ?


C'est pas une chanson de Michael Jackson ?

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est pas une chanson de Michael Jackson ?


Tu confonds avec P!nk.

----------


## Kazemaho

Ben perso le discord je l'aime bien moi, ca permet de chatter un peu avec les canards quand je bouge (donc souvent) et c'est plus immédiat.
C'est pas du tout la meme chose en fait, c'est un peu comme comparé IRC et le forum. Pas la meme utilité, pas le meme outil.

Apres l'aspect donnée perso autant je n'utilise que tres peu voir pas du tout facebook and co (un peu twitter de temps en temps mais c'est tout) autant pour discord je m'en fous un peu en fait... ca reste un bete outil de chat quoi.

----------


## Catel

> Quelqu'un, question honnête,  peut me dire les avantages ou trucs sympas à faire avec Discord ?


Ca succède à IRC, en mieux.

----------


## DangerMo

> Ca succède à IRC, en mieux.


 :;):

----------


## Silver

> Et si on a ni tweeter, ni Facebook, ni discord...
> Ni pc d'ailleurs...
> Et qu'on est pas abonné au mag...
> 
> C'est bien mieux en fait ya juste a lire le forum


Il y a toujours l'appli Youtube à télécharger sur ta Switch.  :;): 

Je n'ai pas testé si la chaîne Canard PC apparaissait par contre : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFe...0hIzYNg/videos

----------


## Thalack

L’intérêt du Discord, c'est aussi que ça fait moins flag qu'un forum au bureau  ::ninja::

----------


## Blackogg

> L’intérêt du Discord, c'est aussi que ça fait moins flag qu'un forum au bureau


Meh, avec une skin discrète et les bons paramètres (pas d'avatar, pas de signatures, voire pas d'image pour les plus craintifs) le forum passe pas trop mal  ::ninja::

----------


## SuicideSnake

Comment on fait pour devenir un privilégié et passer dans la catégorie Abonnés sur le Discord ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Jaycie

> Comment on fait pour devenir un privilégié et passer dans la catégorie Abonnés sur le Discord ?


tu envoies un MP à Abobot avec ton adresse mail et ton numéro d'abonné

----------


## Tigermilk

Je rattrape le train en marche en découvrant à l'instant qu'il y a un Discord CPC.

Plutot cool  ::): 

Mais je vois pas trop ce qui pose problème à certain, si vous avez jouer à un jeu en ligne ces 3/4 dernières années, vous etes certainement passé par un discord pour la partie vocale ... (dans le désordre de mes expériences : Wow, BF1, Diablo, OW...)

----------


## Ruvon

> si vous avez jouer à un jeu en ligne ces 3/4 dernières années, vous etes certainement passé par un discord pour la partie vocale ... (dans le désordre de mes expériences : Wow, BF1, Diablo, OW...)


Ben... non. Mumble CPC. Donc bon...

----------


## Sapro

This.
Mais laissons les enfants avec Discord, l'élite reste sur Mumble  ::trollface::

----------


## Kazemaho

> Ben... non. Mumble CPC. Donc bon...


Clair, autant je trouve le discord sympa pour le chat (comme un irc quoi) autant pour le vocal c'est une vraie plaie et rien ne vaut mumble...

----------


## Howii

> Ben... non. Mumble CPC. Donc bon...


Il a dit "ces 3/4 dernières années", pas "30/40"  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Il a dit "ces 3/4 dernières années", pas "30/40"


Retourne jouer à ton FPS pour prépubères et laisse les adultes discuter, toi  ::ninja:: 

Sinon je ressors ton GCDJ sur comment ça se passe sur le Discord OW avec les modos qui trollent et qui lâchent des trucs racistes  ::siffle::

----------


## Howii

> Retourne jouer à ton FPS pour prépubères et laisse les adultes discuter, toi 
> 
> Sinon je ressors ton GCDJ sur comment ça se passe sur le Discord OW avec les modos qui trollent et qui lâchent des trucs racistes


Pas que raciste monsieur  ::trollface::

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Oui d'ailleurs c'est zarbi le système de modération sur Discord, non ? On fait comment pour signaler des posts ? Je n'ai pas trouvé l'option.

----------


## Kazemaho

C'est un chat, c'est pas des posts.
Il faut vraimetn voir ca comme un irc. Tu signales pas une ligne de chat  ::happy2::

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est un chat, c'est pas des posts.
> Il faut vraimetn voir ca comme un irc. Tu signales pas une ligne de chat


Du coup c'est open bar à la déconnade ou il faut quand même respecter la charte ?  ::ninja:: 

Déjà que les majuscules et la ponctuation avaient visiblement été refoulées à l'entrée des salons la dernière fois que je suis passé...  ::siffle::

----------


## Tigermilk

> Clair, autant je trouve le discord sympa pour le chat (comme un irc quoi) autant pour le vocal c'est une vraie plaie et rien ne vaut mumble...


Pour le coté "qualité" du son je crois qu'en 3/4 ans j'ai du avoir une soirée avec un son pourri sur Discord  ::P: 

Sur WoW, j'ai récemment rejoint un groupe pour faire un boss et les mecs étaient sur TS : la moitié de ma guilde savait pas ce que c’était, l'autre à du le ré-téléchargé ! 

Dans mon boulot on appelle ça de la "résistance au changement" ! (ca fait 10 ans que je fonctionne avec ce soft, je vois pas ce que ce truc nouveau et ses fonctionnalités modernes vont m'apporter).

----------


## Howii

Y'a des bots qui existent pour signaler des posts qui posent problème, grâce au système de "réactions" (les emojis que tu fous pour réagir à un post). Pas en place sur le Discord CPC mais y'en a pas vraiment besoin, Thalack est toujours dans le coin.

----------


## Kazemaho

> Pour le coté "qualité" du son je crois qu'en 3/4 ans j'ai du avoir une soirée avec un son pourri sur Discord 
> 
> Sur WoW, j'ai récemment rejoint un groupe pour faire un boss et les mecs étaient sur TS : la moitié de ma guilde savait pas ce que c’était, l'autre à du le ré-téléchargé ! 
> 
> Dans mon boulot on appelle ça de la "résistance au changement" ! (ca fait 10 ans que je fonctionne avec ce soft, je vois pas ce que ce truc nouveau et ses fonctionnalités modernes vont m'apporter).


Alors non mais rien à voir justement...
J'ai du utiliser discord pour une partie de jdr, tous les vendredi soir depuis 3/4 ans pour des scéances de 7/8h non stop. Il y a pas une seule session ou on a pas du faire une pause de 5 minutes car les serveurs de discord partait en sucette.

A un moment faut arreter de raconter n'importe quoi pour se faire rire.

La qualité audio est pourri c'est un fait, ca vient de l'architecture et des codecs utilisés et c'est pas un bug, c'est voulu comme ca.
Le fait d'adapter la bande passante au volume d'utilisateur ne peut qu'entrainer cette perte.

Et l'excuse du "la moitie de ma guilde ne sait pas ce que c'est", c'est une excuse de merde, désolé de te le dire.
C'est pas parce que 90% de la population est composé de moutons débiles que tu es obligé de faire pareil, heureusement que y a les 10% d’irréductibles qui réfléchissent justement car bien souvent le progrès il vient d'eux, pas de la masse.

Surtout que justement, Discord n'apporte aucune fonctionnalité moderne.... Les fonctionalités en question on les avait déjà il y a 20 ans.

----------


## Zerger

> Du coup c'est open bar à la déconnade ou il faut quand même respecter la charte ? 
> 
> Déjà que les majuscules et la ponctuation avaient visiblement été refoulées à l'entrée des salons la dernière fois que je suis passé...


Pour les boiteux du doigt comme moi qui éditent un post sur deux à cause de faute de frappe, ca va on peut éditer ses messages
Et pour l'instant, on se tient bien et on rigole bien.

----------


## Howii

> C'est pas parce que 90% de la population est composé de moutons débiles que tu es obligé de faire pareil


Ce qui est marrant, c'est que ça fonctionne dans les deux sens  ::ninja::

----------


## Kazemaho

> Ce qui est marrant, c'est que ça fonctionne dans les deux sens


Laisse moi grossir le trait si je veux d'abord, puis retourne sur Star Citizen, non mais...  ::ninja:: 

Et de toute facon, Picochat et Trillian >>>>> all

----------


## Tigermilk

> Alors non mais rien à voir justement...
> J'ai du utiliser discord pour une partie de jdr, tous les vendredi soir depuis 3/4 ans pour des scéances de 7/8h non stop. Il y a pas une seule session ou on a pas du faire une pause de 5 minutes car les serveurs de discord partait en sucette.
> 
> A un moment faut arreter de raconter n'importe quoi pour se faire rire.
> 
> La qualité audio est pourri c'est un fait, ca vient de l'architecture et des codecs utilisés et c'est pas un bug, c'est voulu comme ca.
> Le fait d'adapter la bande passante au volume d'utilisateur ne peut qu'entrainer cette perte.
> 
> Et l'excuse du "la moitie de ma guilde ne sait pas ce que c'est", c'est une excuse de merde, désolé de te le dire.
> ...


Reste cool mec, ca marche tres bien pour moi, pas pour toi. Ok
J'aime le soft, je le trouve plus adapté aux usages actuels du JV, pas toi. Ok

----------


## Stelarc

> Pour le coté "qualité" du son je crois qu'en 3/4 ans j'ai du avoir une soirée avec un son pourri sur Discord


En attendant je n'ai pas trouvé masse de paramètres pour le micro. Surtout le sacrosaint curseur de Mumble pour régler l'activer du micro lorsqu'il y a un bruit de fond...

----------


## Kazemaho

> Reste cool mec, ca marche tres bien pour moi, pas pour toi. Ok
> J'aime le soft, je le trouve plus adapté aux usages actuels du JV, pas toi. Ok


Ah mais j'aime bien le soft hein, j'ai jamais dis le contraire. Mais faut pas en faire le saint graal pour autant.  :;): 

@Stelarc Cherche pas, y a pas...

----------


## Howii

> Laisse moi grossir le trait si je veux d'abord, puis retourne sur Star Citizen, non mais... 
> 
> Et de toute facon, Picochat et Trillian >>>>> all


Pff j'préfère Ventrilo.

Et en effet, Discord a des défauts en vocal. Les serveurs qui se mettent à avoir du ping c'est loin d'être un mythe. Quand en pleine partie t'entends plus que des bribes de ce que disent tes mates et que tu dois switch le serveur sur EU Central pour que ça refonctionne ... Bon ... Et c'est pas si rare ... (bon on est loin d'en avoir tous les soirs non plus, faut pas déconner  ::ninja:: )

Sur un Discord en petit comité ça va encore ; sur des trucs plus gros où faut d'abord réussir à chopper un modo ou un admin, bon courage.

----------


## Kazemaho

Ben discord c'est jamais qu'un irc avec du vocal qui a le cul entre deux chaises et du coup fait tout mais rien a fond.

Apres tu as les gens qui preferent avoir un outil polyvalent mais pas au top et ceux qui preferent avoir des outils différents pour chaque tache pour avoir la meilleure qualité possible.

Au final, c'est une question de preference.
Je parle pas des questions de données personelles and co, mais au final la aussi ca reste une question de choix.

----------


## Stelarc

C'est une question de goût dans le choix que l'on fait. :Indeed:

----------


## Tigermilk

> Ben discord c'est jamais qu'un irc avec du vocal qui a le cul entre deux chaises et du coup fait tout mais rien a fond.
> 
> Apres tu as les gens qui preferent avoir un outil polyvalent mais pas au top et ceux qui preferent avoir des outils différents pour chaque tache pour avoir la meilleure qualité possible.
> 
> Au final, c'est une question de preference.
> Je parle pas des questions de données personelles and co, mais au final la aussi ca reste une question de choix.


C'est certainement le plus user friendly !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Discord. User friendly.

 :haha: 

Déjà que Mumble est pas exemplaire en termes d'ergonomie, mais putain Discord  ::XD:: 

Par contre du coup je découvre un truc, Discord c'est pas conçu pour le vocal en fait  ::o:  Ce qui explique/excuse donc que ce soit si merdique sur ce point effectivement.

C'est constructif hein ? Et encore on n'est pas vendredi  :^_^:

----------


## Nortifer

> En attendant je n'ai pas trouvé masse de paramètres pour le micro. Surtout le sacrosaint curseur de Mumble pour régler l'activer du micro lorsqu'il y a un bruit de fond...


Ben si ?

----------


## Stelarc

Dans ce cas, c'est tous les paramètres de Mumble qui manquent à l'appel:

----------


## Tigermilk

> Discord. User friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> Déjà que Mumble est pas exemplaire en termes d'ergonomie, mais putain Discord


Tu tu connectes avec un lien facile à partager, pas une adresse + port + mdp
Ca marche dans un navigateur ou sur un app dédié (PC ou smartphone), tout est synchronisé ...
Meme ma copine arrive à s'en servir (mon plus gros argument)

Qu'est ce qu'il te faut de plus ? 

Bref je crois que je vais arreter les comparatifs, on a des ayatollah dans les 2 camps.

----------


## Kazemaho

Comme disait le vieux sage, "Si ta copine arrive pas a se servir de n'importe quel programme programme informatique, change de copine."  ::ninja:: 
Non parce que franchement se connecter via une adresse ip c'est la base quand même...

Après on est une majorité de vieux cons aigris sur le forum qui ont l'habitude des lignes de commande dos mais bon... meme mes enfants savent utiliser une ip pour se connecter à un serveur...

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Ils doivent avoir 99% au moins, non?

----------


## Thalack

> Oui d'ailleurs c'est zarbi le système de modération sur Discord, non ? On fait comment pour signaler des posts ? Je n'ai pas trouvé l'option.


Tu me fais signe. Je suis rarement bien loin.  ::ninja:: 




> Du coup c'est open bar à la déconnade ou il faut quand même respecter la charte ? 
> 
> Déjà que les majuscules et la ponctuation avaient visiblement été refoulées à l'entrée des salons la dernière fois que je suis passé...


Tu peux tenter ta chance  ::trollface::

----------


## Ruvon

> Tu peux tenter ta chance


J'ai jeté un œil à l'instant, t'es le seul que j'ai vu ne pas mettre de majuscule  ::trollface::

----------


## Thalack

Privilège de modo  :Cigare:

----------


## Oncle_Bob

> C'est un chat, c'est pas des posts.
> Il faut vraimetn voir ca comme un irc. Tu signales pas une ligne de chat


Han mince, c'est vrai. Mais vu qu'on peut éditer chaque intervention/ligne de tchat à volonté, je me disais que l'option de signalement pouvait exister. Je ne traîne pas trop sur Discord mais à chaque fois que j'y vais on trouve toujours des gugusses qui s'amusent à flooder ou insulter et je n'ai pas vu de modération intervenir pour faire le ménage. Et la plupart des gens se fichent complètement de soigner leurs interventions ; je n'ai pas encore regardé comment ça se passait sur le Discord CPC. J'ai trop l'habitude des forums, sûrement.





> Y'a des bots qui existent pour signaler des posts qui posent problème, grâce au système de "réactions" (les emojis que tu fous pour réagir à un post). Pas en place sur le Discord CPC mais y'en a pas vraiment besoin, Thalack est toujours dans le coin.


Ah oki, je ne connaissais pas l'existence de ce système. Merci de l'info.

----------


## Zerger

> je n'ai pas encore regardé comment ça se passait sur le Discord CPC.


On se dit Bonjour et on s'excuse quand on reconnait qu'on a tord. C'est dire le niveau ....

----------


## Ruvon

> On se dit Bonjour et on s'excuse quand on reconnait qu'on a tord. C'est dire le niveau ....


Comme quand on écrit tord au lieu de tort ? La grande classe  ::o: 

Mais oui, clairement, je ne passe que très rarement sur le Discord (parce qu'un chan IRC en géant c'est un peu un bordel décourageant pour le visiteur occasionnel), mais j'y ai vu très peu d'agressivité gratuite. L'ambiance a l'air très souriante.

Sans doute parce qu'il n'y a pas tant de gens du forum que ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Ouais, ben on est pas sur Discord ici, donc je te prout  :tired: 
Et je suis sûr que j'ai raison, même après avoir googler  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Ouais, ben on est pas sur Discord ici, donc je te prout 
> Et je suis sûr que j'ai raison, même après avoir *googler*


Tu penseras à Beschreller  ::ninja::

----------


## Sapro

> Tu penseras à Beschreller


Et toi à Beschereller  ::trollface::

----------


## Zerger

Du coup, je suis retourné sur Discord, bande de méchants

----------


## Ruvon

> Du coup, je suis retourné sur Discord, bande de méchants


Il ne va rester que les gens gentils sur le Discord et que les c*nnards sur le forum alors ?  ::o: 

J'ai choisi mon camp : celui que je peux consulter au boulot  ::ninja::

----------


## Thalack

Elle marche très bien l'interface web du Discord. Assez pour la consulter au boulot en tout cas  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Elle marche très bien l'interface web du Discord. Assez pour la consulter au boulot en tout cas


Rien à voir avec la technique, c'est au proxynazi-qui-passe-par-l'UK-de-mon-taf qu'il faut s'en prendre... T'as jamais bossé pour un groupe US qui (aimerait bien) tout contrôler, toi  ::ninja:: 

Donc Discord, Twitter, les services Google, tous les réseaux sociaux (sur lesquels le travailleur américain moyen passe toutes ses journées parce que c'est comme des chats, c'est rien que des branleurs) sont bloqués.

Heureusement qu'il me reste les forums, sinon je serais obligé de bosser, t'imagine ?

----------


## Loloborgo

Vous saviez qu'il existait déjà un compte de dangereux Canards dissidents sur Dixcordes ? 
Bon du coup je vais arrêter de les dénoncer plusieurs fois par semaine au F.B.I et je vais rejoindre l'officiel tiens...
Je vais faire quoi de mon temps libre du coup ?  :tired:

----------


## Thalack

Salut les Djeunz,
rangez vos silex, sur le Discord, on a de la bière et des cookies. Si vous voulez passer, c'est par là : https://discordapp.com/invite/nJJFe9r

----------


## M.Rick75

Bof.
Bon après, c'est peut-être parce que je suis plusieurs fois jeune. Ça doit jouer.

----------


## Ruvon

> Salut les Djeunz,
> *rangez vos silex*, sur le Discord, on a de la bière et des cookies. Si vous voulez passer, c'est par là : https://discordapp.com/invite/nJJFe9r


Pour quoi faire ? Avoir des infos qui ne sont pas relayées sur le forum parce que c'est un moyen de communication de vieux ? Va falloir se renseigner sur sa communauté et ses lecteurs  ::trollface:: 

Si tu racoles ici c'est parce que personne ne vient sur le Discord ?  ::ninja::

----------


## ducon

Mais pourquoi il veut mon numéro de téléphone ?

----------


## Thalack

Double authentification par mesure de sécurité. A moins que ça ait changé, ce n'est pas obligatoire.

----------


## ducon

Comment on fait pour éviter ?

----------


## Howii

> Avoir des infos qui ne sont pas relayées sur le forum parce que c'est un moyen de communication de vieux ?


Lesquelles ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Thalack

Laissez-le croire qu'on est informé avant et que Canard PC a une politique de communication envers les jeunes.  ::ninja::

----------


## Howii

> Laissez-le croire qu'on est informé avant et que Canard PC a une politique de communication envers les jeunes.


Chat a encore des cheveux (et pas blancs en plus), c'est bien la preuve que CPC s'adresse aux enfants !

----------


## Thalack

Comme je suis de bonne humeur, une info exclusive Twitter / Discord
https://twitter.com/kahn_lusth/statu...11550405218306
Prochain stream sur Twitch (qui a des notifications) vendredi à midi.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Pour quoi faire ? Avoir des infos qui ne sont pas relayées sur le forum parce que c'est un moyen de communication de vieux ? Va falloir se renseigner sur sa communauté et ses lecteurs 
> 
> Si tu racoles ici c'est parce que personne ne vient sur le Discord ?


Écoutez, laissez la rédaction faire son travail, dès que j'aurai de plus amples informations croyez bien que vous en serez les premiers informés.





> Comme je suis de bonne humeur, une info exclusive Twitter / Discord
> https://twitter.com/kahn_lusth/statu...11550405218306
> Prochain stream sur Twitch (qui a des notifications) vendredi à midi.


Old.

----------


## Cannes

> Mais pourquoi il veut mon numéro de téléphone ?


Tu peux utiliser un autre moyen de double authentif normalement, à l'aide de Authy par exemple, perso j'ai pas donné mon numéro.

----------


## ducon

Authy (c’est quoi) ? Tout ça pour s’inscrire à un forum ?  ::wacko:: 
Je passe mon tour.

----------


## Ruvon

> Tu peux utiliser un autre moyen de double authentif normalement, à l'aide de Authy par exemple, perso j'ai pas donné mon numéro.


Les mineurs ont le droit de venir sur le Discord CPC ?  ::ninja:: 




> Authy (c’est quoi) ? Tout ça pour s’inscrire à un forum ? 
> Je passe mon tour.


Je n'appellerais pas Discord un forum mais un chat (poils non garantis).

Après, Thalack a raison sur un point : j'y ai toujours trouvé une bonne ambiance.

----------


## Cekter

Discord CPC, c'est un mIRC de qualité où l'on découvre en le lisant que les intervenants ont un âge parfois certain. D'autres non mais, par bonheur, ils sont à l'école maintenant.

----------


## vectra

C'est uniquement vocal, Discord?

----------


## Flad

> C'est uniquement vocal, Discord?


Non.

----------


## Howii

> C'est uniquement vocal, Discord?


Nan t'as des chans textuels type IRC !

----------


## Lennyroquai

Actuellement, la majorité des discussions est par texte. Il y'a assez peu de vocal, même si on peut observer des groupuscules faisant du L4D2 le soir sur les chans vocaux  :;): 

Ca ressemble à cela :


Mais après, ce n'est pas sa forme définitive. Les "salons" évoluent en fonction des besoins / demandes. Vous êtes les bienvenus

----------


## Sapro

Ouais c'est mumble quoi.

----------


## vectra

Mais non, c'est Djeunz!  ::o: 
Mumble c'est pour les vieux-pas-bien vaguement has-been, genre qui ont un compte Facebook.

----------


## Sapro

L'élite mon Vectra, l'élite  :Cigare:

----------


## Cannes

> Ouais c'est mumble quoi.


Ah oui, Mumble et ces fameux channels textuels qui étaient bien distincts et bien visible

----------


## Praetor

Ils ont fusionné Roger Wilco et mIRC, big deal.

----------


## Howii

Ok vous voulez une bonne raison de passer à Discord ?

-> Pas de problème de certificats !

 ::ninja::

----------


## Sapro

> Ah oui, Mumble et ces fameux channels textuels qui étaient bien distincts et bien visible


T'es trop jeune pour comprendre mumble CPC.

----------


## Stelarc

> Ok vous voulez une bonne raison de passer à Discord ?
> 
> -> Pas de problème de certificats !


Les chinois du FBI qui veulent vous écouter ils ne vont pas se mettre des bâtons dans les roues. ::ninja:: 

Bande de canards laqués.

----------


## ducon

Vous voulez passer à Discord ? Il vous faudra leur donner votre numéro de blaireauphone.  ::ninja::  Si vous n’en avez pas, c’est DVC.

----------


## Thalack

Il faut bien un minimum de sélection à l'entrée tout de même  ::ninja::

----------


## ducon

C’est bien ça qui me fait peur.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Vous voulez passer à Discord ? Il vous faudra leur donner votre numéro de blaireauphone.  Si vous n’en avez pas, c’est DVC.


Don't you guys have phones ?

----------


## Molina

> Vous voulez passer à Discord ? Il vous faudra leur donner votre numéro de blaireauphone.  Si vous n’en avez pas, c’est DVC.


J'ai juste donné un mail bidon perso.

----------


## ducon

> Don't you guys have phones ?


J’ai un téléphone tout con qui téléphone et reçoit les SMS mais je ne vois pas pourquoi un SMS serait nécessaire pour m’inscrire à un forum. Le forum est en _free to play_ et il faut passer à la caisse pour poster plus d’un message par heure ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth



----------


## ducon

Alors  :;):

----------


## Cekter

Moi j'ai donné mon numéro de tel pour m'inscrire sur le discord CPC et maintenant Thalack me harcèle toute la nuit. Après c'est vous qui voyez...  ::trollface::  (<- j'ai mis un smiley pour les mal-comprenants éventuels mais je sais que c'est inutile ici, nous sommes entre gens de goût)

----------


## Loloborgo

Ah tiens ça bouge par ici! J'y croyais plus!  :Popcorn:

----------


## NyKo

Étant donné que ça sent un peu la naphtaline ici, je me permet de re-up le sujet qui concerne l'autre communauté CPC  ::P: 

Bref, tout ça pour dire qu'on est passionnants et passionnés, on aime nous fréquenter !

(... et il nous manque quelques comptes Nitro pour débloquer le Server Boost Niveau 2)

----------


## Puck

Et puis si l’afflux de nouveaux pigeo... membres s’arrête, la pyramide va s'effondrer !

----------


## Howii

Voila, donnez de l'argent aux chinois du FBI s'il vous plait, c'est pour financer l'achat des anti-dépresseurs de Noël Malware !

----------


## Praetor

> Voila, donnez de l'argent aux chinois du FBI s'il vous plait, c'est pour financer l'achat des anti-dépresseurs de Noël Malware !


Fallait le dire que c'est pour la bonne cause!

----------


## Ruvon

> (... et il nous manque quelques comptes Nitro pour débloquer le Server Boost Niveau 2)


La charité sivoplé  :Mellow2:

----------


## ducon

J’voudrais bien mais Discord veut point.

----------


## Howii

Petite info pour les gens qui ne voudraient pas utiliser Discord à cause des données qu'ils récupèrent, il existe des plugins pour bloquer ça !

----------


## Sylla

H ca ca m’intéresse tiens. C’est facile a mettre?

----------


## Zerger

> Petite info pour les gens qui ne voudraient pas utiliser Discord à cause des données qu'ils récupèrent, il existe des plugins pour bloquer ça !


Depuis que je suis arrivé sur Discord, y'a toujours un mec qui traine devant ma porte d'entrée. Ce plugin m'intéresse  ::P:

----------


## Blackogg

> Depuis que je suis arrivé sur Discord, y'a toujours un mec qui traine devant ma porte d'entrée.


Non, ça c'est Ruvon qui te juge pour t'être compromis auprès du grand Satan mangeur de données. 
Il te suffit de lui demander gentiment d'arrêter (ou de lui désigner une nouvelle cible).

----------


## Howii

Normalement c'est relativement bien documenté, il doit y avoir ce qu'il faut sur BetterDiscordLibrary ou autres sites du genre.

----------


## Ruvon

> Non, ça c'est Ruvon qui te juge pour t'être compromis auprès du grand Satan mangeur de données. 
> Il te suffit de lui demander gentiment d'arrêter (ou de lui désigner une nouvelle cible).


Mais j'avais mis une fausse moustache  :Emo: 




> Normalement c'est relativement bien documenté, il doit y avoir ce qu'il faut sur BetterDiscordLibrary ou autres sites du genre.


C'est pas très sérieux d'arriver avec une info sans donner une source installable en un clic monsieur  :tired: 

J'aurais même toléré un double-clic, c'est pour te dire à quel point je suis tolérant  :tired:

----------


## Howii

> C'est pas très sérieux d'arriver avec une info sans donner une source installable en un clic monsieur 
> 
> J'aurais même toléré un double-clic, c'est pour te dire à quel point je suis tolérant


Alors en plugin simple t'as DoNotTrack (ici directement sur GitHub) par exemple.

J'suis tombé aussi sur des trucs comme Powercord ou EnhancedDiscord qui sont des packs qui permettent d'améliorer Discord avec des thèmes, des plugins (ces deux-là comportent des plugins contre le tracking et la télémétrie) etc. Bon l'inconvénient avec les packs de personnalisation c'est les màj.

----------


## crucifist

Désolé de poster ici, mais il y a un  topic sur les aides aux questions techniques de discord? Je le trouve pas.

----------


## Aeronth

Est-il envisagé de créer des canaux plus spécialisés pour les jeux vidéo ?

On a parfois besoin d'un moyen d'échange un peu plus instantané que le forum, dans ce cas par exemple : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/97...1#post12952419
Pas un canal par jeu parce que ce serait le bordel, mais avec des catégories un peu larges comme stratégie/FPS/sport/MMO, on pourrait avoir des discussions un peu plus pointues sur les jeux, sans pour autant polluer #jeux-video.

----------


## Dyce

Je plussoie l'idée d'un canal Stratégique  ::):

----------


## Izual

Venez nous en parler dans le canal #suggestions du Discord, ça intéressera davantage de monde que ce topic poussiéreux.  ::):

----------


## Dyce

Ca serait avec plaisir, mais je le vois pas le canal suggestions  ::huh::

----------


## Howii

Faut être abonné à CPC, mwahahahah !

----------


## Blackogg

Le canal suggestion n'est accessible qu'une fois qu'on est enregistré comme "abonné" sur le Discord. 
Il faut avoir un abonnement à CPC (papier ou numérique) puis suivre la petite manip* décrite, euh, je n'arrive pas à retrouver où elle est décrite sur le Discord  ::wacko:: .
Et à partir de là tu verras les salons réservés aux abonnés, notamment #suggestions.

*si ça n'a pas changé, c'est envoyer un MP à Abobot avec ton email boutique et ton numéro d'abonné.

----------


## Thalack

Et si ça ne marche pas, MP à Pollynette.

----------


## Chaudard

non rien....faite comme si je n'avais rien dit...je me suis trompé de thread....

(ha les joies du multi-tabs...)

----------


## Cowboy

> J'ai juste donné un mail bidon perso.


Au début, mais rapidement tu sera bloqué car le numéro de téléphone est obligatoire pour avoir un compte discord, et donner un numéro de tel. bidon, c'est bien plus difficile.




> Petite info pour les gens qui ne voudraient pas utiliser Discord à cause des données qu'ils récupèrent, il existe des plugins pour bloquer ça !


Il y a de grosse limites a ca, une fois le numéro de tel. fourni, t'es plugin n'ont plus d'interet.

----------


## Flad

2ans après l'origine des posts, ça valait le coup de répondre c'est sur.

----------


## BaDy

> 2ans après l'origine des posts, ça valait le coup de répondre c'est sur.


Je me suis dit la même chose hahaha

----------


## Howii

> Au début, mais rapidement tu sera bloqué car le numéro de téléphone est obligatoire pour avoir un compte discord, et donner un numéro de tel. bidon, c'est bien plus difficile.
> 
> 
> Il y a de grosse limites a ca, une fois le numéro de tel. fourni, t'es plugin n'ont plus d'interet.

----------


## mazzarel

Bonjour,

j'ai été récemment "banni", visiblement, du discord. Pour avoir posté qqchose maladroitement.
Ceci sans même me prevenir,comme ça, pouf.

Serait il possible de m'aider a pouvoir rejoindre a nouveau le discord svp ? Ou du moins pouvoir dialoguer avec une personne qui le gère.

mazzz#4689

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Argha

Le fameux accident de travail.

----------


## Lennyroquai

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai été récemment "banni", visiblement, du discord. Pour avoir posté qqchose maladroitement.
> Ceci sans même me prevenir,comme ça, pouf.
> 
> Serait il possible de m'aider a pouvoir rejoindre a nouveau le discord svp ? Ou du moins pouvoir dialoguer avec une personne qui le gère.
> 
> mazzz#4689
> 
> Merci d'avance.


Mazzz, tu as MP le twitter d'un rédacteur, le twitter de la rédaction, et tu as MP plusieurs rédacteurs à ce sujet dont certains t'ont répondus (et ils sont bien gentils)... N'as-tu pas *JUSTE UN PEU* l'impression d'insister ?

Ensuite, tu n'as pas été banni "comme ca pouf", tu as affaire avec l'un des modérateurs qui t'as demandé ce que ca foutait sur le Discord et si tu avais lu les règles. Ce auquel tu as répondu "Délire" puis "Détente..."
Ton ban était à l'origine temporaire, mais on en est à l'étape où on rajoute 1 semaine de ban à chaque fois que tu insistes sur le sujet.

Donc on va acté dans le marbre, encore une demande où que ce soit : et ca sera "lifetime" le ban.
Comme t'as répondu un des rédacteurs (et il a été très sympa de le faire) : ton ban est pour le moment temporaire... voila. Mon petit doigt me dit que si tu réessayes de te connecter au 1er décembre, ca devrait être jouable. (Ceci est une pure estimation de ma part, qui n'engage que moi et pas mes collègues de la modération.

----------


## Cowboy

> 2ans après l'origine des posts, ça valait le coup de répondre c'est sur.


J'ai entendu Ackboo mettre en avant cette pompe a données dans une émission dernièrement alors qu'il faudrait plutôt l'abandonner/limiter son usage, il n'est jamais trop tard.




> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachmen...18/unknown.png


Et ton compte finira par être bloqué faute d'avoir de numéro de téléphone.
Quoi que si tu a l'application discord sur ton téléphone, ton numéro ils l'ont déjà.

----------


## Howii

Ah ouais, ils se pressent pas alors, parce que ça fait quand même un paquet d'années que j'ai deux comptes Discord, sans numéro de tel lié et j'ai jamais eu de problème.

Soit ils sont incroyablement lents, soit tu t'es complètement planté.

----------


## poneyroux

D'ailleurs mon ban, il sautera un jour ou pas ? On m'a jamais prévenu  ::ninja::

----------


## Cowboy

> Ah ouais, ils se pressent pas alors, parce que ça fait quand même un paquet d'années que j'ai deux comptes Discord, sans numéro de tel lié et j'ai jamais eu de problème.
> 
> Soit ils sont incroyablement lents, soit tu t'es complètement planté.


Je n'y crois pas du tout puisque ce que tu dis n'est pas reproductible.

Change d'ip/ordinateur nettoie t'es cookie pour voir.

----------


## Howii

> Je n'y crois pas du tout puisque ce que tu dis n'est pas reproductible.
> 
> Change d'ip/ordinateur nettoie t'es cookie pour voir.


2 ordis, dont un portable donc qui se retrouve connecté à plusieurs endroits différents ...

Et puis en fait ... Est-ce que je m'en bats pas un peu les couilles que tu me crois ou pas ?

Ah ben si.

----------


## Cowboy

> 2 ordis, dont un portable donc qui se retrouve connecté à plusieurs endroits différents ...
> 
> Et puis en fait ... Est-ce que je m'en bats pas un peu les couilles que tu me crois ou pas ?
> 
> Ah ben si.


Alors bien joué, tu est le seul sur la planète a ne pas avoir de vérification via SMS pour discord. GG.
Par contre évite de dire que Discord ne nécessite pas de numéro de téléphone quand c'est le cas.

----------


## Howii

> Alors bien joué, tu est le seul sur la planète a ne pas avoir de vérification via SMS pour discord. GG.
> Par contre évite de dire que Discord ne nécessite pas de numéro de téléphone quand c'est le cas.


Mdr du coup je me serais cassé le cul à bidouiller le screen que j'ai mis plus haut sur Photoshop pour avoir raison ?

Mais je t'en veux pas, je sais que c'est compliqué d'admettre qu'on s'est complètement planté =)

----------


## Zerger

Sinon, au lieu de jouer à "C'est toi qui mens d'abord!" depuis un mois, 5 minutes sur google auraient suffi:
https://discordonline.net/fr/creer-un-compte-discord/
Donc non, pas besoin de téléphone.




> Et puis en fait ... Est-ce que je m'en bats pas un peu les couilles que tu me crois ou pas ?
> Ah ben si.


Tellement que tu prends quand même la peine de lui répondre deux fois d'affilé  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Howii

> Sinon, au lieu de jouer à "C'est toi qui mens d'abord!" depuis un mois, 5 minutes sur google auraient suffi:
> https://discordonline.net/fr/creer-un-compte-discord/
> Donc non, pas besoin de téléphone.
> 
> 
> 
> Tellement que tu prends quand même la peine de lui répondre deux fois d'affilé


Plus pour que les gens ne croient pas à ses âneries que pour le convaincre.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Perso, chaque fois que je me connecte sur mon compte Discord, ça m'envoie un mail en panique pour me dire "quelqu'un a essayé de se connecter à votre compte depuis un nouvel appareil, est-ce bien vous ?", alors que c'est toujours depuis le même PC que je me connecte. Je précise que je n'ai pas activé la double authentification pourrave avec téléphone et que j'ai créé mon compte début 2019.

C'est le même bordel avec Twitch. Du coup, je me connecte très rarement aux deux, tellement c'est reloud. Mais sinon aucun souci une fois connecté.

Après les deux plateformes insistent lourdement pour inciter l'utilisateur à franchir le pas de la double authentification avec le téléphone, mais ça n'est pas du spam non plus et ce n'est pas obligatoire (heureusement).


*Edit :* Je n'ai jamais reçu de message de Discord (popup, MP, message d'accueil, mail, etc.) menaçant mon compte de suppression si je ne donnais pas mon numéro de téléphone.

Cowboy, il faudrait que tu nous dises vers quelle date tu as créé ton compte Discord. Peut-être que les conditions de création de compte ont changé récemment, même si je serais surpris que Discord force la main des utilisateurs à donner leur numéro de téléphone, ça risquerait de leur faire perdre des gens de mon point de vue.

Pour avoir une idée d'à quel point Discord ou Twich sont pénibles pour moi :

Je veux me connecter sur mon compte (pour rappel je fais toujours ça depuis le même PC), là Discord me bloque la connexion (message en rouge) :



Puis il m'envoie un mail dans lequel je dois cliquer sur un lien pour prouver que c'est bien moi :



Une fois cela fait, je peux me promener tranquillement sur le site. A chaque fois que je quitte le site et que je veux me reconnecter, le cirque recommence. Rien d'ingérable, ça se règle en cinq secondes, c'est juste un peu reloud.

----------


## Cowboy

> Sinon, au lieu de jouer à "C'est toi qui mens d'abord!" depuis un mois, 5 minutes sur google auraient suffi:
> https://discordonline.net/fr/creer-un-compte-discord/
> Donc non, pas besoin de téléphone.


Sans déconner ? 

30 sec de duckduckgo suffit :
https://www.reddit.com/r/Satisfactor..._mobile_phone/

*Créé un compte Discord via le VPN d'opera en mode privé et utilise le plus de 5mins (envoi un MP, rejoins un serveur, déco/reco)*





> Perso, chaque fois que je me connecte sur mon compte Discord, ça m'envoie un mail en panique pour me dire "quelqu'un a essayé de se connecter à votre compte depuis un nouvel appareil, est-ce bien vous ?", alors que c'est toujours depuis le même PC que je me connecte. Je précise que je n'ai pas activé la double authentification pourrave avec téléphone et que j'ai créé mon compte début 2019.


Tu l'utilise exclusivement sur un navigateur (FF ? Chrome ?) 
Tu utilise Ublock ? 
Des addons qui supprime t'es Cookie (Cookie AutoDelete sur FF) ? 
un VPN ?

----------


## Olorin

> Sans déconner ? 
> 
> 30 sec de duckduckgo suffit :
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Satisfactor..._mobile_phone/


C'est toujours rigolo les gens qui collent des liens sans en avoir lu le contenu. Parce que là çà dit bien que le numéro de tel est pour du 2-factor authentification, et que c'est mis en place à l'initiative du serveur. Donc tu peux très bien naviguer sur Discord sans renseigner ton numéro tant que tu ne vas pas sur des serveurs qui impose l'authentification 2 facteurs.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

> Tu l'utilise exclusivement sur un navigateur (FF ? Chrome ?) 
> Tu utilise Ublock ? 
> Des addons qui supprime t'es Cookie (Cookie AutoDelete sur FF) ? 
> un VPN ?


Je l'utilise uniquement sur PC avec le navigateur Chrome. Jamais essayé sur Firefox. Je n'utilise pas de VPN ni d'addon, désolé. Je n'avais pas pensé à ce cas de figure, je ne savais même pas que des serveurs Discord pouvaient obliger à la double authentification.

----------


## Lennyroquai

> Je l'utilise uniquement sur PC avec le navigateur Chrome. Jamais essayé sur Firefox. Je n'utilise pas de VPN ni d'addon, désolé. Je n'avais pas pensé à ce cas de figure, je ne savais même pas que des serveurs Discord pouvaient obliger à la double authentification.


Ca donne ca :  (C'est un screen random, pas celui du serveur CPC)

----------


## Howii

> Ca donne ca : https://www.wearethewords.com/conten...ur-Discord.png (C'est un screen random, pas celui du serveur CPC)


Je pense que tu as truqué ce screen, sinon c'est pas possible on te dit !

----------


## Cowboy

> C'est toujours rigolo les gens qui collent des liens sans en avoir lu le contenu. Parce que là çà dit bien que le numéro de tel est pour du 2-factor authentification, et que c'est mis en place à l'initiative du serveur. Donc tu peux très bien naviguer sur Discord sans renseigner ton numéro tant que tu ne vas pas sur des serveurs qui impose l'authentification 2 facteurs.


Tu bosse chez Discord ? Tu a vu le code ? 

C'est rigolo les gens qui restent planté dans leur croyance tout en ayant une confiance aveugle envers une société qui a pour unique but de vendre les données des utilisateurs afin de monétiser leur temps de cerveau.

Si discord ne te demande pas ton num. de tel. c'est qu'ils ont déjà tout ce qu'il faut pour bien t'identifier.





> Je l'utilise uniquement sur PC avec le navigateur Chrome. Jamais essayé sur Firefox. Je n'utilise pas de VPN ni d'addon, désolé. Je n'avais pas pensé à ce cas de figure, je ne savais même pas que des serveurs Discord pouvaient obliger à la double authentification.


Peu être un début de réponse ? 

J'imagine que tu est connecté H24 avec ton compte google ? Tu ne remplis jamais de captcha google ? J'en fait au moins une par jour et je n'utilise jamais les services google.


Du coup, j'imagine que ceux qui ne comprennent pas que discord *OBLIGE* a avoir un numéro de téléphone (sans la double authentification) sont tous sous chrome avec une vie privé numérique qui satisfait n'importe quel broker de données.

Du coup je met la liste des add-ons que j'utilise, comme ca vous saurez quoi faire pour bloquer votre compte discord :
Ne pas utiliser l'application discord sur Android/IOS (Sinon, ils ont déjà votre num. de tel.)Utiliser un VPN (j'utilise ProtonVPN)Utiliser Firefox (ou Tor),Installer l'addon : User-Agent Switcher and ManagerInstaller l'addon : uMatrixInstaller l'addon : uBlock OriginInstaller l'addon : TrackMeNotInstaller l'addon : Facebook ContainerInstaller l'addon : Cookie Quick ManagerInstaller l'addon : Cookie AutoDeleteInstaller l'addon : ClearURLsInstaller l'addon : AdBlocker for YouTube

Faite ca, utilisez discord sans rester connecté, et au bout d'une semaine on verra.

Je ne demande pas de supprimer le discord de CPC, juste de faire la pub pour le forum ET discord.

----------


## Howii

> Si discord ne te demande pas ton num. de tel. c'est qu'ils ont déjà tout ce qu'il faut pour bien t'identifier.


Mais je croyais pourtant qu'il était obligatoire ?  ::trollface:: 

Sinon à titre perso j'utilise sur l'appli PC et sur Firefox, jamais utilisé sur Chrome. Pour mes deux comptes.

----------


## Cowboy

> Mais je croyais pourtant qu'il était obligatoire ? 
> 
> Sinon à titre perso j'utilise sur l'appli PC et sur Firefox, jamais utilisé sur Chrome. Pour mes deux comptes.


Il l'est, regarde la liste au dessus, test (c'est gratuit), tu viendra pleurer ensuite ici, mais tu aura une vie numérique bien plus saine.

Je ne doute pas une seule seconde que discord ne te demande jamais ton numéro de tel. si tu utilise l'application android/IOS ou avec chrome sans addon et compte google.
Tu a l'air d'en douter que le numéro de tel est OBLIGATOIRE, test !




> Si discord ne te demande pas ton num. de tel. c'est qu'ils ont déjà tout ce qu'il faut pour bien t'identifier.

----------


## Howii

Jamais utilisé l'appli Android pour mon deuxième compte ... donc ...

Après si tu veux je te fais une vidéo de création de compte de A à Z sans numéro, y'a pas de soucis hein.

----------


## Stelarc

Je n'utilise pas Chrome, *je n'ai pas donné mon numéro de tel*, je n'ai jamais utilisé l'app android. Je n'ai pas utilisé mon compte depuis 1 an, je n'ai pas la double authentification. J'utilise l'application windows.

----------


## Cowboy

> Je n'utilise pas Chrome, *je n'ai pas donné mon numéro de tel*, je n'ai jamais utilisé l'app android. Je n'ai pas utilisé mon compte depuis 1 an, je n'ai pas la double authentification. J'utilise l'application windows.


Bien joué, tu a rempli la première étape !

Ne pas utiliser l'application discord sur Android/IOS (Sinon, ils ont déjà votre num. de tel.)Utiliser un VPN (j'utilise ProtonVPN)Utiliser Firefox (ou Tor),Installer l'addon : User-Agent Switcher and ManagerInstaller l'addon : uMatrixInstaller l'addon : uBlock OriginInstaller l'addon : TrackMeNotInstaller l'addon : Facebook ContainerInstaller l'addon : Cookie Quick ManagerInstaller l'addon : Cookie AutoDeleteInstaller l'addon : ClearURLsInstaller l'addon : AdBlocker for YouTube




> Jamais utilisé l'appli Android pour mon deuxième compte ... donc ...
> 
> Après si tu veux je te fais une vidéo de création de compte de A à Z sans numéro, y'a pas de soucis hein.


C'est que tu n'a pas compris.

C'est toi qui t'ai mis dans la tête que j'avais dis qu'il fallait un numéro de tél à la création du compte. Il n'en faut pas, il le faut après, histoire d’appâter le chaland.

Après, c'est vrai qu'a partir du moment ou discord te demande le num. de tel., pas la peine d'essayer de créer un autre compte sans vérification par SMS, donc faut-il un num. de tel. pour créer un compte discord ? ca dépend de ta "configuration".

Tu est ok pour me faire une vidéo de création discord mais pas pour installer FF/VPN ? peur de bloquer ton compte ?

----------


## Howii

> il le faut après, histoire d’appâter le chaland.


Non.

Et j'ai un VPN, je l'ai utilisé avec Discord 3 soirs par semaine pendant plusieurs mois pour des raids sur FF, aucun soucis.

----------


## Argha

> Alors bien joué, tu est le seul sur la planète a ne pas avoir de vérification via SMS pour discord. GG.
> Par contre évite de dire que Discord ne nécessite pas de numéro de téléphone quand c'est le cas.

----------


## Cowboy

> Non.
> 
> Et j'ai un VPN, je l'ai utilisé avec Discord 3 soirs par semaine pendant plusieurs mois pour des raids sur FF, aucun soucis.


Si.

----------


## Howii

Non non, je communiquais sans aucun problème avec mes mates =)

----------


## Cowboy

Sisi.


Si discord ne te demande pas ton num. de tel. c'est qu'ils ont déjà tout ce qu'il faut pour bien t'identifier.

----------


## Argha

Le troisième vaccin sans doute.

----------


## Cowboy

> Le troisième vaccin sans doute.


J'ai d'un coté un gars qui me dit que discord ne nécessite pas de numéro de téléphone alors que leur but c'est de vendre les données des utilisateurs.

Et de l'autre moi qui a plusieurs compte discord qui nécessite une validation par SMS sans jamais avoir utilisé la double authentification et avec quelques jours d'utilisation.

Quel est le plus probable ? Une société privé qui fourni un service gratuit sans contrepartie ? ou que discord demande le numéro de téléphone pour te tracker ?

----------


## Zerger

C'est la faute aux chinois du FBI, je ne vois que ça



Depuis le temps, je pense qu'on est tous au courant pour Discord et le traitement des infos privés.
Si des gens utilisent Discord, c'est qu'ils sont d'accord pour tout ce que ça implique.

Là, tu es juste en train de déranger des mecs qui bouffent leur big mac au mac do du coin "parce que c'est de la merde et c'est pas bon pour la santé". Ca va pas les faire recracher leur bouchée, désolé.

----------


## Howii

En fait ils viennent directement chez toi pour te prendre ton téléphone et récupérer toutes les données à la main. Je devais dormir ou un truc du genre.

----------


## Argha

Sinon pour la science je viens de tester, 0 téléphone.



Juste une adresse gmail 100%bidon.
Ils ont tout juste refusé l'adresse yopmail. Pour eux je suis né en 1801.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

> Peu être un début de réponse ? 
> 
> J'imagine que tu est connecté H24 avec ton compte google ? Tu ne remplis jamais de captcha google ? J'en fait au moins une par jour et je n'utilise jamais les services google.


Non je ne garde pas ma session active H24 (je n'active jamais la connexion active sur aucun site internet) sur Discord ou quoi que ce soit d'autre. Je ne me connecte pas avec un compte Google pour accéder à Discord, même si j'en ai un (et je n'ai pas donné à Google mon numéro de téléphone).

J'ai un compte Discord avec adresse mail (qui n'est pas Google). Je me déconnecte après utilisation à chaque fois, les rares fois où je me connecte, comme l'autre jour. Il y a bien une captcha à remplir sur Discord, mais je ne vois pas le rapport, c'est juste pour prouver qu'on n'est pas un bot, non ?





> Et de l'autre moi qui a plusieurs compte discord qui nécessite une validation par SMS sans jamais avoir utilisé la double authentification et avec quelques jours d'utilisation.


Tu peux demander la validation par mail, plutôt que par SMS, c'est ce que je fais.

----------


## Argha

Comme l'a dit Lennyroquai plus tôt le téléphone n'est requis que sur les serveurs qui le demandent. 
Pour éviter les comptes bots/spam/harcèlement ... et bien sûr revendre ce qui exploitable et brader ce qui se trouve déjà sur le darknet. Bienvenus en 2021.

----------


## Olorin

> Au début, mais rapidement tu sera bloqué car *le numéro de téléphone est obligatoire pour avoir un compte discord*, et donner un numéro de tel. bidon, c'est bien plus difficile.





> Sisi.
> 
> 
> *Si discord ne te demande pas ton num. de tel.* c'est qu'ils ont déjà tout ce qu'il faut pour bien t'identifier.


Oh la belle contradiction.
Donc on est bien d'accord, si tu as une utilisation basique d'internet le numéro de tel n'est pas obligatoire.

Après, je ne crois pas que quiconque ait nié le fait que Discord est un gigantesque aspirateur à données personnelles, si tu lui bloque tout moyen de te traquer il se rabat sur la dernière possibilité. (mais un google, un facebook ou un twitter fait exactement la même chose, de façon peut-être encore plus insidieuse)

----------


## Cowboy

> Là, tu es juste en train de déranger des mecs qui bouffent leur big mac au mac do du coin "parce que c'est de la merde et c'est pas bon pour la santé". Ca va pas les faire recracher leur bouchée, désolé.



Non, je demande à l'état d'afficher un message en bas des pub de mac do pour que tout le monde garde en mémoire que c'est de la merde.

C'est les gens qui bouffent de la merde qui viennent râler comme quoi McDo ferait attention à ta santé parcequ'ils vendent de la salade et qu'ils ont le droit de bouffer de la merde alors que je n'ai jamais demander à fermer le discord.




> Oh la belle contradiction.


Non, pas de contradiction, juste deux réponses à deux question.
Discord te demandera ton numéro de tel si tu protège ta vie privé, mais pas à l'inscription.

Je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec twitter, facebook, par contre google c'est pire. Google arrivent a rendre ca chiant pour t'obliger, la ou discord te dis juste "non".





> Comme l'a dit Lennyroquai plus tôt le téléphone n'est requis que sur les serveurs qui le demandent. 
> Pour éviter les comptes bots/spam/harcèlement ... et bien sûr revendre ce qui exploitable et brader ce qui se trouve déjà sur le darknet. Bienvenus en 2021.


J'ai vu cette option, mais c'est deux choses différente.

----------


## Argha

Différentes de quoi parce que j'ai dû louper un morceau ?

Le tel n'est pas requis pour utiliser discord. Certains serveurs demandent la vérification par Sms pour ne pas se faire spammer. Tu n'es pas obligé de filer ton tel ou tes infos persos ni de te connecter sur les serveurs qui le demande. Si tu leur file des infos ils feront comme toutes les boites ils les revendront. Ca fonctionne comme ça depuis la vente par correspondance au minimum.

Nb. Si tu parles du discord CPC j'ai pu le rejoindre avec un mail bidon. Il nécessite que la verif par mail. Tu clic une fois sur le lien. Encore une fois 0 infos perso, hormis mon Ip que je n'ai pas pris le peine de masquer. Je peux le tenter sur un hotspot avec une adresse mac bidon si ça peut en rassurer.

----------


## Kamasa

Je remonte un peu le topic mais y a AboBot qui dit qu'il me connait pas  :Emo: 
Y a une solution pour être tout vert sur Discord ?

----------


## Izual

Contacte Soupape François sur Discord  ::):

----------


## Kamasa

Merci.
J'lui saute dessus dès que je le vois.

----------


## Howii

Tiens, avec le lancement des nouveaux forums sur Discord, est-ce qu'une migration est prévue à terme ?

----------


## Izual

Non.

----------

